# Chicken/Duck feet?



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Hiya

I've been offered a whole bunch of chicken and duck feet  are they ok to feed as "treat"??

Does anyone on here feed them?

Cheers


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

my puppy LOVES chicken feet


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Both my dogs love them. They have lots of glucosamine in them.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

One of Gabe's favorite treats and a great way to unnerve your uninitiated friends


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Anitsisqua said:


> One of Gabe's favorite treats and a great way to unnerve your uninitiated friends


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

If Neke were still alive she would say ...

"NO! Those things are very bad and they should all be shipped to my home for proper disposal."


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Too funny Lauri!!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Anitsisqua said:


> One of Gabe's favorite treats and a great way to unnerve your uninitiated friends


:spittingcoffee: Love it 

Love the photo Lauri, her expression is priceless


----------

